# TTC 225 .VS. Leon Cupra R



## cdavies360 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi,

This questions been bugging me for a while even before I went through with the purchase of my 2000 TT 225 QC.

Has anyone made the change from one to the other? As much as I love the TT, I can't help but find it impracticable at times. I go camping quiet often and have been constantly relying on the other halves P reg polo diesel which is pretty much ready for the crap heap. Last time we ventured out it started having gearbox issues after coming of a slip road at the top of the M6!

As much as I enjoy turning down lifts to people because "I've only got 2 seats", I've been toying with the idea of going economical with a diesel but know I will miss the power.

The Leon Cupra R was the other car I was eying up at the time of purchasing the TT. Both have their pro's and con's.

Though the Leon loses out on the quattro system, cornering, aerodynamics etc, it does come with Brembo brakes and isn't a bad looking car (though not as pleasing as a TT it is a lot better looking than a lot of other cars out there in the same price bracket). Also still has a lot of punch under the pedal with the same 225bhp engine.

For the money available (if i were to make the jump) I'd be able to get a 55/56 plate Cupra R with around 60-70k on the clock.

Would be useful to hear someone's first hand experience if they've made the change from one to the other whichever way round it is.

I'm hoping it would get me on the middle ground of performance meets practicality.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

cdavies360 said:


> Though the Leon loses out on the quattro system, cornering, aerodynamics etc, it does come with Brembo brakes and isn't a bad looking car (though not as pleasing as a TT it is a lot better looking than a lot of other cars out there in the same price bracket). Also still has a lot of punch under the pedal with the same 225bhp engine.


Think you've answered your own question there  Leon Cupra R is definitely more practical. Really usable boot and proper back seats. Powerwise its slightly more powerful than your current car because of FWD. It's fun but its still a FWD car in the end. However, if you want to upgrade to something more practical then I would really recommend !


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, As above really, A mate who has a Cupra R was amazed how planted/stable my TT 225 was at speed.
Hoggy.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I have a 225 coupe and I regularly drive my friend's Leon Cupra. I like both cars.

I'd say the TT is only impractical in terms of having just 2 seats. Of course if you need a car to carry 4 people and luggage then the Cupra is going to be a better option, but for only 2 people I wouldn't say there was a great deal in it. We use both cars for going on diving trips. I'll be heading up to Scotland this weekend and we'll both be going with two full sets of dive kit and luggage for 4 days and we'll be taking the TT. I wouldn't exactly say that was impractical! If we're doing more technical or deeper diving and need to take more than 2 single dive tanks with us then we have to take the Cupra as the TT boot isn't quite wide enough and we'd probably be pushing it in terms of weight.

Of the VAG stable of hot hatches I think the Seat is the better looking. The build quality is decent and it seems the only downside compared with a Golf is the residuals, though if you're buying second hand you benefit from that at the front end.

But back to the comparison with the TT you've hit the nail on the head with the only real shortcoming, which is the lack of quattro drive. You do notice it, but not much. Power is comparable though the Cupra feels a little slower as it doesn't put it down on the road as well, but it's far from a slouch. It's a lively car. On the plus side I actually think my friend's Cupra sounds much better than my TT even with the Blueflame exhaust that I've got fitted. When she turns up here I know she's arrived as soon as she pulls up outside!

I'd not replace the TT with a Leon but if I was looking for a second car with 4 seats and a large boot then it would certainly be a contender and even top of the list.


----------



## cdavies360 (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for your input guys. Its not an imminent change but could be one for the new year when it would be a better time to sell (if there is such a thing at the moment).

Unfortunately I don't get much change to do diving around the UK. Perhaps a cop out keeping it in the Red Sea or places where you don't need a dry suit with good vis 

Think I'll keep the LCR as an option and possibly arrange a drive in one to try and get a feel for it. I think one of my main thoughts is the modification part. In the long term I'm sure I'll be making the change to a bigger car in the next couple years so am reluctant to start spending money on big mods only to change back to standard or to get only a couple years use out of them before a changing. Whereas a change to a LCR would see me good for 4-5 years so the hit or investment in mods would be enjoyed more.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

R32 Golf?


----------



## cdavies360 (Jun 7, 2011)

Fuel economy is too poor on the R32's for me. 24mpg combined and 17mphish urban. You cant put a price on the smile cars give you but my pockets are only so deep unfortunately.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Furry Muff.

It was just a thought to try and keep some form of 4WD.

FWIW, I also think the Leon is the better looking of the VAG cars in tat size.


----------



## Russ 182 (Jan 31, 2009)

My 3.2 TT is getting 24mpg mixed driving. Mostly short journeys to and from my gf's. Generally gets around 32mpg on a long journey eg Staffordshire to Manchester. A friend also has a MK4 R32 and he see's similar figures. Dont let the engine size put you of, Id hazard a guess the 3.2 is only 2-3mpg worse than the 1.8T engine.


----------



## cdavies360 (Jun 7, 2011)

I have short journeys to work myself (only about 2-3 miles) and the mpg gets hit there with a lot of stop-starting. doing a Manchester to Oxford run tomorrow afternoon though so will see what I can squeeze out of it without being ridiculously anal about it.

The R32's are good looking cars though and a definitely a good suggestion. May find out what Mr Admiral thinks of it. Occasionally flirt with the idea of being economical and getting a diesel but I'm just resigning myself to a life of sensibility if I do that and where's the fun in that :lol:


----------



## gee31 (Oct 21, 2011)

Had a chance to have a test in both when I was choosing which to buy.

I bought.....................A TT 225.

Dont get me wrong the Leon Cupra R was wicked but sitting in a TT was much nicer for me. The Cupra R was I think a little faster (marginal) but the TT out handled it IMHO and the interior was much better. I like the lower ride that the TT has and overall look. When I need a 5 door practical car with a bit of a twist, the Cupra R is top of my list.

I would suggest you have a go in both, everyone has their own opinions.


----------



## cdavies360 (Jun 7, 2011)

gee31 said:


> Had a chance to have a test in both when I was choosing which to buy.
> 
> I bought.....................A TT 225.
> 
> ...


Thanks its good to hear that from someone that's had a go in both. Having just come back from Oxford and getting a return of 37.1mpg for the trip then I'd be quite happy to get that return from the Cupra R as well seeing as more motorway miles will be done in that.

Going to hang fire for now I think and enjoy the TT whilst I can but the LCR will be top of the list of contenders when the time comes.

Thanks again all


----------

